# Full moon catfishin



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We set a few lines in a flooded creek off yellow last night hoping for a mess to eat. We did good before the moon got big, catching a 12# and 5# flat and two butter cats. After the moon rose it was dead...we were lucky on the flats, we caught three big golden shiners bout 8" each in some flooded grass and went two for three on them on the hooks. I'll definitely try them again, they're just hard to come by sometimes. Butter cats came on crawfish and shrimp.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't know what's up with pic if anyone can fix it


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Let's see if that works.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Awesome. I always had the shiners die in the live well. It's AMAZING how the moon will shut them down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Awesome. I always had the shiners die in the live well. It's AMAZING how the moon will shut them down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to keep the big ones in cold water with constant aeration. We keep ice in the shiner bucket.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice catch especially for a full moon. I hardly ever did worth a dern when it was full. I also figured that all the flatheads would be in a hole guarding eggs right now.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Not Bad.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice post Jcoss, you guys are living large. Catfishing on a full moon, big shiners, an a 12#er, nice. Sometimes the middle of the day til about 4 is the best on these full moon days. "Keep
A line in the water".


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah this creek is usually a channel cat and polywog spot when the river gets up, the flatheads were a nice bonus.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's not shabby at all. That's a really nice pile of meat to feed a number of people. Have noticed reading various sites the cat bite has picked up a bit. That's good.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fried catfishy chunks coming up!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yummy and funny! Well not funny but fun. Funny just rhymes better. Heck you know what I mean. Thanks for posting, I was getting tired of seeing my steamed crappie at the top of this page!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I set lines last weekend at WB. Couldn't stay ahead of the gars. Lost a big fish on a bush in front of your camping spot. He straightened the hook.
Bought 10 dozen shiners from Baker on Friday. He put 5 dozen in each bag for transport home. Put the bags in my tank for about an hour. When I went out to dump them most of them had died. Only maybe 2 dozen survived. Froze the others. Don't know if the difference in water temp killed them or lack of oxygen in the bags.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Billyb- water temp change of just a few degrees will kill them in minutes


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That 12 is two good dinners! Nice going


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I have never had catfish but I am sure it taste like chicken. Well done dude, nice haul.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice mess of fish. What is the river like because I was planning on going?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dropping out fast, should be good if rain holds off.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

billyb said:


> I set lines last weekend at WB. Couldn't stay ahead of the gars. Lost a big fish on a bush in front of your camping spot. He straightened the hook.
> Bought 10 dozen shiners from Baker on Friday. He put 5 dozen in each bag for transport home. Put the bags in my tank for about an hour. When I went out to dump them most of them had died. Only maybe 2 dozen survived. Froze the others. Don't know if the difference in water temp killed them or lack of oxygen in the bags.


We were going to buy some in Baker if we couldn't catch any, but we found a good spot and caught about 20 good river roaches and the big shiners on crickets so we were good. The ones from the river are easier to keep alive as long as they stay cool and aerated.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Pier-Dude said:


> I have never had catfish but I am sure it taste like chicken. Well done dude, nice haul.


Wwwhhaaaaaatttt??? Are you fer real??? Never had catfish?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> Wwwhhaaaaaatttt??? Are you fer real??? Never had catfish?


 I'll bamboo steam him up a batch if you'll take em to him!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

No, he needs to like it


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Big finish! Add coleslaw and bake beans and we hurtin'...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> Big finish! Add coleslaw and bake beans and we hurtin'...


Now thats nice!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Them some purtty hush puppies!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

sure said:


> Wwwhhaaaaaatttt??? Are you fer real??? Never had catfish?


Nope, only salt water fish. Wait what is fish o lay at mc deez?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Pier-Dude said:


> Nope, only salt water fish. Wait what is fish o lay at mc deez?




I dunno but it's dang good


----------

